# Laser Line Levels



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

a water level is cheaper... both work well.


----------



## RMCarner (Mar 23, 2009)

jlhaslip said:


> a water level is cheaper... both work well.


Yeah, I used to use a water level back in the day. But that was then and now is now. After looking at some tutorials no Ytube, I can really understand how many ways you can put these to good use. There's a brand for sale with a 9'6" pole (floor to ceiling) for $70. It's worth $70 to give it a whirl.
Dick


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

water level w/ mason's line, nothing more accurate!

problem with the laser levels (the cheap ones i've had) is you're level is based on a little 6" device... the margin of error projected 40ft away is pretty bad

the 650nm red laser light is really hard to see as well. a 532nm green laser appears MUCH brighter to the human eye even at the same power output... but i've never seen a green laser leveler yet..


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You will find the cheap(under $350) line lasers are useless----you will waste more time messing with it --and then you will just give it us as a bad job.---Mike---


----------



## RMCarner (Mar 23, 2009)

johnnyboy said:


> water level w/ mason's line, nothing more accurate!
> 
> problem with the laser levels (the cheap ones i've had) is you're level is based on a little 6" device... the margin of error projected 40ft away is pretty bad
> 
> the 650nm red laser light is really hard to see as well. a 532nm green laser appears MUCH brighter to the human eye even at the same power output... but i've never seen a green laser leveler yet..


Understood. What about inside? Running lines horizontal and vertical for a sub ceiling, kitchen cabinets, or a tile floor? Try to keep an open mind. It's tough the older you get. I know. I'm stretching into my 60's... Here is a link to some reviews: http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-77-21...UTF8&coliid=I1BR7W2SWZYR0P&colid=2TTXU1N2Y91N

If the link don't work let me know. Thanks.
Dick


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> You will find the cheap(under $350) line lasers are useless----you will waste more time messing with it --and then you will just give it us as a bad job.---Mike---


There not useless, you can have endless hours of fun playing with the cat. :yes:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> Not useless, you can have endless hours of fun playing with the cat. :yes:


 LOL:laughing:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I bought one from HF solely for the elevator tripod to use for my two beam Stabila Laser. 

The HF model that I bought was not motorized and is now discontinued, but it came with the same nifty elevator head tripod all packaged in a black plastic carrying case.

HF-Motorized Rotary Laser Level Kit
.


----------



## RMCarner (Mar 23, 2009)

PaliBob said:


> I bought one from HF solely for the elevator tripod to use for my two beam Stabila Laser.
> 
> The HF model that I bought was not motorized and is now discontinued, but it came with the same nifty elevator head tripod all packaged in a black plastic carrying case.
> 
> ...


I wondering. Was this unit mounted on a tripod able to shoot lines just below the ceiling?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

RMCarner said:


> .....Was this unit mounted on a tripod able to shoot lines just below the ceiling?


 The Tripod pictured will not elevate to ceiling height.
For a ceiling height laser pole mounts are common in finished rooms.

For rooms with exposed framing or for installing a dropped ceiling RoboToolz has a nifty Ceiling Mount that can also be clamped on structure or hung by nails.
Robotoolz RT-A1350 Wall/Ceiling floor Mount..

The first pic is my Stabila Laser mounted on the RoboToolz Ceiling Mount
.


----------



## RMCarner (Mar 23, 2009)

PaliBob said:


> The Tripod pictured will not elevate to ceiling height.
> For a ceiling height laser pole mounts are common in finished rooms.
> 
> For rooms with exposed framing or for installing a dropped ceiling RoboToolz has a nifty Ceiling Mount that can also be clamped on structure or hung by nails.
> ...


I'd prefer a pole that goes floor to ceiling such as this by Agatec. Attached File shows image. The pole would work best in an unfinished or gutted space, I believe. They can be had for as low as $61. They break down into 4 sections and goes up to 12', I think. What model # is you Stabila? It doesn't not look like it came from Harbor Freight.:laughing:

Dick


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Right HF does not sell Stabila
They do now have an adjustable pole that looks similar to your pic.
2-in-1 Support/Cargo Bar

Fastcap sells a nifty Laser Mount that clamps magnetically to a pole
Laser Mount for 3rd Hand Extension Tool 
 .


----------



## RMCarner (Mar 23, 2009)

PaliBob said:


> Right HF does not sell Stabila
> They do now have an adjustable pole that looks similar to your pic.
> 2-in-1 Support/Cargo Bar
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. I'm not convince the Cargo bar with cut it. One of the things about the various extension poles is the mounting threads (like your tripod) that you need for lasers or, for that matter, cameras. But wait. An enterprising person could drill/tap/thread and rig out for a laser level with this rig. I actually like doing stuff like that when it comes to saving money. And for the price, you can't beat HF's. Fo' sho.
The second link you provided is broken.

Thanks!
Dick


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

RMCarner said:


> .....The second link you provided is broken.....


 Fixed


----------



## RMCarner (Mar 23, 2009)

PaliBob said:


> Fixed


Aaaaaaaaaaaaah. I get it now. :thumbup:

I'll process this new infor. Thanks.

Dick


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

RMCarner said:


> ... One of the things about the various extension poles is the mounting threads........


 Laser threads are most commonly *5/8-11* or *1/4-20*

PLS has a nifty adapter:
PLS-Threaded Female to 1/4-Inch 11 Threaded Male Tripod Adapter:
.


----------

